# Aus einem jpg ein gif ohne Hintergrund machen - HILFE!



## It-Girl (22. November 2006)

Hi, weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Aber ich brauche Hilfe.

Und zwar habe ich eine jpg-Datei (ein Clipart) mit weißem Hintergrund.
Nun brauche ich es aber als gif-Datei ohne Hintergrund, da ich nur das Logo auf gemustertes Papier ausdrucken möchte. Habe mal versucht, das Bild mit hochzuladen.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp bzw. kennt ein Programm mit dem man den weißen Hintergrund entfernen kann? 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## akrite (22. November 2006)

...wenn das Deine Original-Quelldatei ist, befürchte ich, dass Du es mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm nachzeichnen darfst und dann multiple Schlagschatten versehen darfst. Der Hintergrund ist zu unsauber um ihn z.B. mit dem Zauberstab zu entfernen, aber wenn Du Zeit hast ist auch das natürlich möglich. Die erst genannte Methode ist aber schneller.


----------

